# deepcool castle 360 argb v2 richtig verkabeln



## Gia990 (30. Dezember 2019)

Also aus der AIO Selbst am CPU kommen 2 Kabel raus ein 3 Pin Conector mit seitlichen Klammern dies habe ich an den mit gelieferten Splitter angeschlossen kommt dann auf den 3 Pin argb anschluss richtig?, doch dann habe ich noch ein klassischen 3 Pin Conector ohne seitliche Klammer diesen habe ich auf das Mainboard bei PUMP_Fan 1 angeschlossen (siehe bild) 

Und ich hab 6 Fans ingesamt 3 mit der AIO und 3 zusätzlich kann ich davon 3 einfach auf Fan 3 and 3 auf Fan 4 anschließen? 

Danke

Hoffe die Bilder helfen bei für die Erklärung


----------



## Finallin (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich wette im Handbuch zum Board und der AIO steht alles drin was man wissen muss.


----------



## Gia990 (30. Dezember 2019)

Das ist die Anleitung, ich glaube ja auch das alles richtig ist bis auf diese eine Kabel was aus der AIO kommt ich sehe zu dieser keine Beschriftung-


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem Fragezeichen wird die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgen. Dafür wird dein Board Anschlüsse haben. (siehe Handbuch, irgendwas mit Pumpe)

Die Lüfter der AiO kommen ja an den CPU_FAN Anschluss (sonst würde dein Board auch meckern), dann hast du die SYS_FAN Anschlüsse für die Gehäuselüfter.

Das andere Kabel was zur (11) geht ist ja nur für das Geblinke und Geleuchte.


----------



## Gia990 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ok danke, dann hab ich doch alles richtig angeschlossen, ist meine erste AIO und war mir unsicher. 

Ist auch egal das meine AIO 3 Pins hat und das MB 4?
Danke


----------



## evilgrin68 (30. Dezember 2019)

Die meissten AiO Pumpen sollten nach möglichkeit auf 12 Volt, maximale Drehzahl, laufen. Entsprechend sollte der Pumpenanschluss vom Board eingestellt sein. Wie das bei deiner AiO ist, solltest du mal Nachforschen.

Unterschied: 3pin= Spannungsgeregelt, 4pin=PWM geregelt


----------



## Gia990 (30. Dezember 2019)

Auf der Packung steht:

Pump Connector 3-pin
Pump Rated Voltage 12 VDC


----------

